# Body splashes



## KellyBean (Jan 18, 2009)

What are your favorite body splashes? I tend to prefer them as they're cheaper and they tend not to be as overpowering. I'm trying to build up my collection. I only have a few so far, but my faves are:

-Bath and Body Works Warm Vanilla Sugar
-Bath and Body Works Coconut lime verbena
-Victoria's secret Pure Seduction
-Calgon Marshmallow is my abolute fave but I CAN NOT find a backup!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 18, 2009)

Victoria's Secret vaporizure in Sweet Craving.

That Marshmallow one from Calgon probably smells delicious. I used to love the Cotton Candy one, but I was very young then. I'd probably still love it if I smelled it hehe I used to love the White Musk one too.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 23, 2009)

i really love victorias secret! 
coconut sugar (was limited edition) smells sooo yummy
candy baby
appletini
slice of heaven
coconut craze

check out m by mariah carey if u like that marshmellow scent! its a perfume but it smells really yummy.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 23, 2009)

VS - amber romance

BBW - rice flower & shea


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 23, 2009)

theres a calgon one called tahitian orchid that I love! It reminds me of escada.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 23, 2009)

i love body splashes, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 victoria secret is my favorite but i have been getting into bath and body works. from bbw, i like sweet pea, coconut lime, moonlight path, from victoria i like alot but i dont know whats discontiued these days (as they often get discontinued!)
i also like calgon, i have the cotton candy one mentioned and think its fun


----------



## fash10nista (Jan 23, 2009)

Definitely B&BW Vanilla Noir
B&BW Island Coconut (discontinued)
VS Coconut Craze
B&BW Black Raspberry Vanilla


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_theres a calgon one called tahitian orchid that I love! It reminds me of escada._

 
that sounds like something i'd love! i'm gonna look for that next time i'm shopping


----------



## 2sweet (Jan 28, 2009)

I tend to settle for bath and body works when it comes to body splashes. I particulary like creamy coconut, raspberry vanilla, frosting forever and sweet pea.


----------



## LadyRed (Jun 27, 2009)

I love Victoria Secret's Bare Bronze (shimmer spray- perfect for summer) and Bath and Body Works Pearberry (disc), Blushing Cherry Blossom, and Japanese Blossom


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 28, 2009)

I really like BBW Enchanted Orchid and Philosophy Amazing Grace.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 29, 2009)

VS Ooh la la


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 29, 2009)

I love Bath and Body Works Mandarin Orange Body Splash!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 16, 2009)

i was recently on vacation and it was so hot that all i wore wear body splashes, they are great for summer and days at the beach


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 16, 2009)

Marc Jacobs Lemon or Cucumber.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 16, 2009)

my fave is black amathyst from bath & body works


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_my fave is black amathyst from bath & body works
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that is amazing, my sister and my mom love that scent! it smells like a perfume, rather than a body splash and is very long lasting.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 27, 2009)

i have a new one from bath and body works called white citrust, it is nice, very clean smelling but it's a bit.. herbal, lol. i notice their new ones are more.. earthy?  
i miss the simple ones that just smelled pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



has anyone tried any of the new victoria secret ones? i have not been there in forever and i see on their website that they added some new ones since i was last there.


----------



## Willa (Jul 27, 2009)

I have one from Avon, it's banana and coco
It smells sooooo yummy


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 27, 2009)

I loved Warm Vanilla Sugar til i found Fresh Vanilla....its like Warm Vanilla Sugar on drugs! Another fave of mine is Cinnamon Bun Heaven from the BBW Temptations Line.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 27, 2009)

i have heard they disconitued warm vanilla sugar?


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 27, 2009)

hmm, its fresh vanilla that I know is discontinued, but it can be had on ebay


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 27, 2009)

i am not surprised if they are both discotinued.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 27, 2009)

I used to love Warn Vanilla Sugar but then a few mths down the line it just started to smell sickly and I couldn't bear to use it anymore. I gave away all my Victoria Secret ones and just kept B&B Japanese Cherry Blossom which i'll always re-purchase.


----------



## Brittni (Jul 27, 2009)

*Victoria's Secret Pink Fresh & Clean Body Splash (the one with the blue top)
*







They usually have it 2 for $15, too. It's amazing. Everyone 
I know loves it!


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 27, 2009)

I use a discontinued B&BW scent daily:  sheer freesia.  I buy backups during their semi-annual sale, because then they're in the stores and are only 4USD!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 28, 2009)

^^ that looks nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i usually wear perfume to work but i like body splashes for lazy sundays, beach days and stuff like that.


----------

